# Illawarra reptile expo



## Chipewah (Apr 21, 2018)

Good evening members,

As I only got into owning a snake about one month ago I missed all of the good reptile expo's earlier this year. I have recently seen that there is a reptile expo in Wollongong 12th August 2018 and am wondering if it is any good?

I will be traveling from Canberra and have heard that it isn't really that good due to the time of year for purchasing a snake. The person I was speaking to said that it will be mostly snakes that breeders haven't been able to get rid of and old stock from late 2017/early 2018.

I am hoping that someone here has some first hand knowledge about this expo and if good quality snakes can be purchased there or if waiting until 2019 would be better, once all the 2018/early 2019 hatchies start to become available?

I am not in any rush to purchase anymore snakes but I like the idea of being able to see what you are purchasing in person.


----------



## Hannah (Apr 21, 2018)

Old stock from 17/18!

I personally know breeders who hold most of what they breed and pretty much have all ages available all year round.

So the above statement i disagree with.


----------



## Chipewah (Apr 22, 2018)

Cheers Hanna.

I am hoping to take my daughter to it and make a day of it.

I know that the Centeral Coast expo is on the 20 May 2018 and I was thinking of going to that as well but the Centeral Coast is a long drive from Canberra so may leave that one until next year.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

